
How Silicon Valley fell in love with sourdough - ValentineC
https://www.eater.com/2018/11/19/18099127/bread-silicon-valley-sourdough-tech-bros-tartine-chad-robertson
======
bugsense
I cannot stop laughing. Every now and then Silicon Valley discovers something
(outside of tech) that we have been knowing for centuries.

